# I'm going to go back to my room



## yuechu

大家好！

I have a Chinese roommate and I was wondering: after we've had a conversation and I'm going back to my room, should I say "我回屋" or "我回屋了"? I know that 了 can be used to show that an action is completed. I think it can also be used if an action is in progress as well, right?
I'm trying to use it in a context such as: 好了, I'm going to go back to my room. Have a good night!

Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

屋 would make me think of an independent house.


> I'm going to go back to my room. Have a good night!


我要回房間了。晚安！


----------



## philchinamusical

In my opinion, "屋" alone means house more than room.

If you're speaking to each other, my suggestion would be "(那)我回(我)房间(room)了". But usually it is only necessary to say that when you do want to tell the other that you are going back to your room.


----------



## hx1997

Your use of 了 is correct and very natural. 
And I'm fine with 屋, but 房间 is less ambiguous.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我回房去了，你早點休息。


----------



## Broccolee

我回屋了。


----------



## fyl

Off-topic: 房 vs 屋 has been discussed before: 屋(子) / 房(子). This is known difference between north and south.
屋 is room and 房 is house in the north, and the opposite is true in the south.
(The difference is mostly about single character. I don't think there is any difference for two-character words 房间=room, 房子=house.)


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies! Without the 了, it sounds incomplete, right?
谢谢！


----------



## SimonTsai

> Without the 了, it sounds incomplete, right?


Simona: '我要回家了，妳呢？'
Simona: '我要去家教學生的家裡。'
Simona: '妳好忙喔！那我先走了。再見。'
Simona: '再見。'


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> Simona: '我要回家了，妳呢？'
> Simona: '我要去家教學生的家裡。'


Thanks, SimonTsai!
I am wondering though, why is 了 used in the first sentence but not the second?


----------



## SimonTsai

了 is chiefly used in very short and simple sentences.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I didn't realize that! Would it sound odd if it were used in the sentence "'我要去家教學生的家裡（了？）。"? (I hope you don't mind me asking!)


----------



## philchinamusical

yuechu said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that! Would it sound odd if it were used in the sentence "'我要去家教學生的家裡（了？）。"?


Doesn't sound odd to me but it does depend on the context somehow.


----------



## SimonTsai

@yuechu, as @philchinamusical said, context is rather important. And thus far I cannot come up with a scenario in which adding 了 to that sentence would work.


> Would it sound odd if [...]?


It would be foreign for me but not amount to being bizarre.


----------

